# A terra treme (Exercício Público)



## fablept (12 Out 2014 às 23:57)

> *O QUE É*
> A Terra Treme é um exercício de preparação e autoproteção para o risco sísmico, com a duração de um minuto, em que qualquer cidadão pode participar, individualmente ou em grupo.
> No dia *13 de outubro, pelas 10h13*, onde quer que esteja, execute os 3 gestos que protegem!








Site Oficial - ATerraTreme.pt


----------

